# USB zu RS232 Adapter



## wee (2 Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

mit welchen Adaptern arbeitet ihr so oder gibt es einen speziellen Hersteller/Chipsatz den ihr empfehlen könnt?


Wir sind weg von den Siemens Field PG und kämpfen ständig mit den USB Adaptern, mal funktioniert der Eine, mal der Andere.

Ich hätte ganz gerne einen der sicher und zuverlässig seinen Dienst verrichtet, der Umweg über einen ExpressCard Einschubadapter geht leider nicht, viele der neuen Laptops haben diesen nämlich nicht mehr an Bord.

Mich würde auch ein etwas höherer Preis nicht abschrecken, Hauptsache das Ding verrichtet dann seinen Dienst.


----------



## acid (2 Oktober 2019)

Diesen hier: https://www.aten.com/de/de/products/usb-&-thunderbolt/usb-konverter/uc232a/
setze ich seit Jahren ein, hat bisher nur an wenigen Geräten Probleme verursacht.

Etwas teurer, dafür gleich mit RS422 und RS485 an Board: https://www.icp-deutschland.de/indu.../media-converter/serial-to-usb/i-7561-cr.html

Wenn du von RS232 direkt auf LAN willst (In Verbindung mit Virtuellen Maschinen oder schwer zugänglichen Geräten oft von Vorteil) kann ich die Geräte von MOXA empfehlen


----------



## vollmi (2 Oktober 2019)

Ich schau einfach das da n FTDI Chip drin ist. Damit hat man vor allem mit sehr alten Endgeräten keine Probleme. Die USB-Seriell wandler mit Prolific Chipsätzen sind da manchmal etwas eigen.

ich nehme normal die Exsys Wandler. da hab ich auch mal 20 Stück an einem PC gleichzeitig ohne Probleme.


----------



## infomike (2 Oktober 2019)

Ich verwende auch einen mit FDTI Chip.

Um genau zu sein: https://de.farnell.com/ftdi/us232r-...0589917|&CMP=KNC-GDE-GEN-SKU-MDC-TOP1000-FTDI

Gruß Mike


----------



## Benjamin (4 Oktober 2019)

Servus,

wir hatten / haben auch immer wieder Probleme mit den USB-seriell Adaptern.

 Auf dem Markt scheinen viele Fälschungen unterwegs zu sein. Nach außen hin hat man nun kaum Möglichkeiten eine Fälschung zu erkennen (Manche Hersteller greifen zu drastischen Maßnahmen). Wenn nun der gefälschte Chipsatz nicht richtig beschaltet wird oder mit dem Original-Treiber nicht richtig harmoniert, kann es zu Problemen führen, die man nicht gelöst oder analysiert bekommt
 Es gibt mehrer verschiedene Chips. Ein gleich aussehender Adapter kann mehrere verschiedene Bausteine enthalten (der hier zum Beispiel gleich 4 verschiedene). Je nachdem wie nun die Beschaltung ist oder wie gut oder schlecht die Gegenstelle implementiert ist, bekommt man auch nicht nachvollziehbare Störungen

Ich versuche immer den gleichen Adapter zu bestellen und nehme noch einen zweiten mit anderem Chipsatz mit. Empfehlen kann ich 
W&T USB <> RS232 Interface Cable 2
Hat FTDI FT232R Chipsatz


----------



## Tommi (12 Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Produkten von Digitus.
Z.B. mit einer alten PNOZmulti Sicherheitssteuerung.


----------



## wee (12 Oktober 2019)

Scheinen wirklich viele gute Erfahrung mit den FTDI Chips zu haben, ich werde mal alle genannten bestellen und mich durchkämpfen.

Danke


----------



## Blockmove (12 Oktober 2019)

Digitus mit FTDI nutz ich auch.


----------

